# Anyone Built a wooden cradle?



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, I do not beleive I am doing this, but for the 3rd fall in a row I am going to buy a project boat. This time it is an Ericsson 23 from 1970. Not too bad a deal since I am paying what the outboard is worthand getting th erest of the boat included.Th eboat has all equipment, is in the water and sailing, mainly cosmetic work to be done. Bulkheads are fine, keel bolts look good, no sft spots on the deck...

The problem is that the boat has neither a cradle or trailer, so I am going to have to build my own. I have been looking online, but cannot find any plans to build a wooden cradle. Has anyone undertaken this project? Since I am in Canada, the boat has to come out in the winter, and boat stands are not an option. Our marina facilities will allow me to use the crane to get the boat out of the water, but I can't store the boat at the crane, and the crane is permanent, it does not move. So, I need either a cradle or a trailer. (The club has a lift for moving boats on cradles around the yard.)

Any insight welcome.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Its strange because down here they don't allow cradles and make you use jack stands

There are fold up steel cradles JOWI Sailboat Cradles - All Steel which will show you how there built










My J24 use to have a wood cradle and by the time you build one out of wood thats strong enough to move the boat i think steel will be cheaper


----------



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

I have gone through a lot of the marinas around montreal over the last few years in my search for old boats, and I cannot remember seeing a single boat on Jackstands. Boats on wooden blocks - Check! Boats on cinder blocks - Check! Boats supported by ropes from trees on either side - Check! 

WOnder why Cradles aren't allowed down where you are? Strange..

Anyway, I can get 4x4 and 6x6 pieces of wood inexpensively and figured with enough of those and some strong bolts, I should be able to put together something. Anyone have any palns that do not involve jackstands?


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

I second Tom Mays suggestion for a metal one. If you do sell it again in La Belle Province, then a good cradle will be a bonus for the sale.

I just had a custom cradle built for an Irwin Citation 34.

We all use cradles here as well.

Rik


----------



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, I paid $800 for the boat. I can sell the outboard for that much and put the proceeds towards a steel cradle. Now to find a steel cradle for an Ericson 23. Since I haven't seen any of those boats around here (only 140 were made) I am going to have to find the specs and see what the measurements i require.

At the end of the day, at least I will have a project boat to work on. Yahoo! 3rd one in 3 years. Now,my GF does not want to sell the Shark 24 I just rebuilt, so Looks like the ericson will be a rebuild and sell. Hopefully I get to sail her few times next summer before I sell her. (Sell the boat,not the girlfriend)


----------



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmm, just found some weird metal boat supports I may be able to use building a cradle. Pix is too big to insert, but it is in my old Grampian blog.
Parts for Cradle | Reviving a Grampian 23


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

The key issue i see is the need to move it with the boat ON IT 

JOWI is selling a finished steel cradle for your boat for a 1000 dollars so i think if you start hitting scrapyards you can DIY it for far less money 

They do the jackstands thing down here so they can pack the boats in tighter AND when there not being used they nest in side each other clearing out space they need in the summer for car parking


----------



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

tommays said:


> The key issue i see is the need to move it with the boat ON IT


Good point. It may be fine when the boat is just sitting there, but any lateral stress when moving the boat and cradle may cause a catastrophic failure. I guess I will start combing the Marinas for a used Cradle.Awww, too bad,I have to hang around boat yards again


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

I built mine out of wood with 6'x6' and it's super solid. My boat weighs 17,000 lbs. The plan was in Good Old Boat. If you're interested, message me with your e-mail and I'll scan the page and send it to you.

Ray


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I stored my current and previous boat on a Jowi Model 1 for over 20 years (now use stands). They are sturdy and very adjustable for different boats. If you build a wood cradle before the boat comes out of the water, you are going to have to build in similar adjustability. Keep in mind the weight is carried where the keel sits on the board running down the centerline, not by the pads.


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

I recently built a wood cradle to transport a 1934 wooden STAR boat back to my shop for restoration.




























Regards, John


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Whampoa said:


> I recently built a wood cradle to transport a 1934 wooden STAR boat back to my shop for restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you John.

Brian


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Clearly there an imperfect market for cradles. Around here you can always buy a used Jowi for $300 but if you're lucky you can find an abandoned one at a yard that uses jack stands. A friend bought one for $50 delivered.

I built my first cradle out of wood because I didn't know any better. It worked fine for 15 years. When I switched to a Jowi, I checked Jowi's website to determine which size was appropriate for my boat and then called them to determine how long the uprights should be.


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

You're welcome Brian. Happy to help.

Here's another example. The sailboat is 12,500 lb, 28' wooden boat.










We built and used wooden cradles for power and sail up to 50' and 30,000 lbs and moved them on trailers from single axles to flatbeds behind semis. The weight of the boat is supported on the lower cross members so they need to be sized accordingly. The verticals provide support from side to side. Chains or nylon strapping was used to secure cradle to trailer and boat to cradle/trailer when transporting overland.

Simple steel pipe rollers can be used to easily move the boat on a good hard pack or other hard floor. By angling the rollers the boat can be directed where one wants it.

Regards, John


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

You can always dig a hole in the ground if you don't need to do keel work.......*i2f*


----------



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

canadianseamonkey said:


> I built mine out of wood with 6'x6' and it's super solid. My boat weighs 17,000 lbs. The plan was in Good Old Boat. If you're interested, message me with your e-mail and I'll scan the page and send it to you.
> 
> Ray


Ray, pm sent.


----------



## LeatherneckPA (May 10, 2010)

The truth of the matter is that I am just trying to get my post count over 10 so I can PM Ray for the scans from GOB.


----------



## AllThumbs8 (Oct 18, 2010)

Beautiful Star, will you post pics of your progress?


----------



## RidgeG (Aug 19, 2014)

John,

I am pretty darned sure that used to be my old boat, _"Gybe Talkin'"_, sail number 1064. My brother and I brought her back from the ashes in Annapolis in the mid-1980's. She was originally built by Lowdnes Johnson the designer of the Comet. We donated her to a sailing school over on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. Would love to chat with you about the boat.

Best Regards.. Ridge Gardner


----------

